# 8-Pin Edge Connector for Tortoise Switch Machine



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

While reading my instructions for the Tortoise Switch Machine they recommend locating an 8 position terminal block near the switches.

How do they work, what is the advantage to using one? are they actually mounted to the Tortoise or just placed near it? Any information would be greatly appreciated so I can figure out if I need to purchase them or not!

Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I can tell you is that a terminal block is a connector. You obviously need 8 connections for something. Here is an example of 4 pins.

I would guess two for power and two or four are used for switching. Maybe the rest are for adding extra switches. or possibly indicator lighting.

It could also be an eight wire ribbon strip with one connector using 8 pins. It depends on the hardware you are dealing with.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

this is specifically the one that was mentioned: http://www.jimsmodeltrains.com/-strse-510/8-dsh-Pin-Edge-Connector-for/Detail.bok

it seemed like you still have to solder the wires to the tortoise so I am just unsure as why this would be recommended.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It makes it a lot easier to disconnect eight wires.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

how though? I am looking for an explanation of why this is a better and how they actually work....do they fit over the tortoise or are they mounted next to them?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have not a clue since I have never used one. Just trying to help and that's the best I can do. I guess if the switch breaks you can replace it faster.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Found your answer on the web*

http://www.amhobby.com/download/man-tortoise.pdf

As T-Man suggested

From the web site 

WIRING

Connections to the TORTOISE can be made by inserting light gauge wires through the holes in the printed circuit board. Solder the wires to
the pads using rosin core 60% tin, 40% lead solder (available from Radio Shack) and a small 25 - 35 watt pencil type soldering iron.
WARNING: DO NOT USE A HIGH WATTAGE SOLDERING GUN. DAMAGE TO THE PRINTED CIRCUIT BOARD IS NOT COVERED UNDER WARRANTY.
We recommend locating an 8 position terminal block near the TORTOISE and running the wires from the TORTOISE to it. *In this way, any
changes in wiring can be made at the terminal block without having to desolder connections on the board.* A more costly option is to utilize a
10 position printed circuit board edge connector (available from electronics’ distributors - request Application Note AN-6000-04 for
specifications and ordering information from one mail-order distributor) which will simply plug onto the TORTOISE circuit board.
The connections on the circuit board are numbered 1 - 8 from left to right. Connections 1 and 8 go to the motor. 2, 3 and 4 connect to one
of the internal SPDT auxiliary switches which can be used to power the frog, signals, etc. In similar fashion, 5, 6 and 7 make up the other
SPDT switch. These auxiliary switches can switch a maximum of one (1) amp of current (they can safely carry 4 amps on each contact set)
and can switch either AC or DC loads. If you need to switch heavier currents, parallel both sets of contacts or you may connect a relay to the
output. Figure 2 shows the internal connections and switch configuration of the TORTOISE. (Request Application Note AN-6000-02 for
detailed wiring diagrams of turnout frog, relay and signal wiring.)


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

that is what i read in my tortoise directions! 

I am just confused by how its easier if you still have to solder the wires to the tortoise anyway.

thanks for the help, ill jsut do some more internet research


----------

